

Elite: Dangerous reaches its Kickstarter goal - liquid_x
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1461411552/elite-dangerous/

======
outworlder
They have managed to raise a nice sum of money. I wonder if AAA titles will
become possible kickstarter targets in the future.

------
Lasher
Awesome! 20 years later this is still my favorite game ever.

------
mladenkovacevic
with more than 48 hours left, reaching the first stretch goal of 1.4m for the
Mac version being developed seems very plausable

------
louthy
Happy days :)

